# Anyone heard of this place.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone has heard or been to this place. Tower Trax ATV park. The have over 2600 acres. it is in Louisiana on I 55 in FLUKER,LA. Here is the website. 

towertrax.com


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't but don't like a couple of rules

2. Consumption of Alcohol while or before operating a motorized vehicle is NOT permitted.
7. No night riding.
8. No swimming

Those are kind of tough, especially as hot as it is now.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

#7 sucks ,#2 doesnt affect me,#8 Has got to be the most broken rule ever written:haha:


----------

